# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  GW2 Damage Meters - Possible? Complicated?

## kindbudz

To anyone familiar with GW2 code: 

Since GW2 does not report other people's damage in the combat window, only your own - would it be possible to write a small program that, if all 5 people were using, could tabulate everyones damage from the combat window, and push that information to everyone else in the group, and display it - even if it only updated every 10 seconds? I'm only a mid-level programmer...if I devoted a bit of time to this would I be able to make something? Or is this well beyond my skills?

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this.

----------


## hoboboy

This will soon be possible with MMOMINION's GW2 Minion. All of the modules are written in Lua. Right now it does not have the ability to pull the data you need but they are currently working on the communication section of the bot now.

----------

